# Sweet Pea had Triplets



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet pea kidded easily with triplets this morning before 11:15am

Two boys and 1 girl









A8 - boy









A9 - boy









A10 girl - she is for sale (300.00)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww...What a cute little family  Congrats!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww cute kids! I love all the color variety you've been getting! CONGRATS!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

they are adorable, congrats!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: Wow, look at the color on A9!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She made that girl look like her again! Awesome looking kids! :applaud: :leap: 

Congrats on the easy delivery!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she likes to make teh girls clones of herself with the daddy's coloring but her markings :GAAH: im not a big white goat person  oh well they are beautiful none the less.

anyone want an almost white goat? I have no idea what her genetic pattern is, it could be chamoisee but not 100% sure of that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ..they are Adorable...a big congrats..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Stacy (and SP)! They are all adorable - even the white one! lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

CONGRATS.....what cute, cute babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey and Sw'P!!! Her first set of trips too!!! The B/W boy is a big cobntrast to his mom and sissy/brother!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Stacey, they are so cute. Love the color of that buck he is cute. Love the white ones.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love them...congrats on such beuties! 

I think my fav is the lil black and white boy...hehe


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Cngrats on the triplets. Sure got some flashy boys there, but the girl is just as cute.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. Congratulations, they are so sweet.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the first boy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all three very cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOO Cute! Congratulations! :stars: 
-Tina


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

They are nice lookikng babies! White goats aren't so bad-just hard to tell apart sometimes. My Love the color markings on those though.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They're precious! Congrats! :stars: 

Deb Mc


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

greatcashmeres said:


> Congrats! :stars: Wow, look at the color on A9!


Lovin that little guy-what a cutie!


----------

